# My 110 Gallon Tank



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

My new 110 gallon setup, still a work in progress...


----------



## tchoke (Mar 15, 2009)

nice tank what are the dimensions?
cool fishes, interesting mix too


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey, thanks, dimensions are 48" wide, 30" high, 18" depth.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Mostly Malawi with tiger barbs and a Jack dempsey? You know, this could end in the death of the JD. Otherwise, nice setup!


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, I know, I have other smaller tanks set up, I may have to move some of the fish, the tiger barbs were first in the tank during set up and have just left them in there, the cichlids don't seem too worried about them, they hang out up top mostly. As for Jack Dempsey, this is an experiment, I'm keeping an eye on things....


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Great looking tank! Water looks crystal clear. Subbed ya!

YouTube Channel: CindyS
Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, fish are a lot bigger now, should do a new video.




























some new pics


----------

